# Wild horses in the West Desert



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heck with the horses, I see DOVES! 

(but seriously, nice pictures!)


-DallanC


----------

